# Stirrups for dressage



## Matafleur (15 April 2017)

So, it's nearly time for Badminton shopping and I fancy some new stirrups on my dressage saddle.  I just have plain fillis irons on there at the moment and Spenger Bow Balance on my jump saddle.

I would really like some much lighter, more modern stirrups, if they have a safety aspect then even better.  Please give me your recommendations!

Thanks


----------



## FestiveFuzz (15 April 2017)

I've recently swapped my bow balance stirrups for acavello opera stirrups and have been amazed at what a difference they've made to my leg position.


----------



## Matafleur (16 April 2017)

It's the Opera I've been looking at, they are quite reasonably priced too. Are they lighter than the bow balance do you find?


----------



## FestiveFuzz (16 April 2017)

Sorry just seen your reply. Definitely lighter than the bow balance and a darn sight cheaper too...I actually sold my bows to buy the operas and still had change left over. 

It feels weird to describe a stirrup as comfy but that's just what they are. I can't imagine riding in anything else now.


----------



## Sheep (16 April 2017)

I have them too and they're really good. So lightweight and grippy!


----------



## nikkimariet (19 April 2017)

Jins.


----------



## LeannePip (20 April 2017)

I'm saving for a pair of Jins for my dressage saddle


----------



## FabioandFreddy (20 April 2017)

I have Jins on my dressage saddle and Acavallo Opera on my jump saddle (and also dressage saddle for my husbands horse as i ride him during the week). I really like both of them! Opera's a bit lighter and obviously set at the right angle, but i find the Jins sit nicely anyway and give a nice grip.


----------



## Sophire (20 April 2017)

I'm also saving for a pair of Jins to go on my new dressage saddle. I'm fully ready to immerse myself in 'all the gear, no idea' mode, I've done it very well in the past!


----------



## ihatework (20 April 2017)

*IHW needs to investigate if spending £££££ on fancy stirrups will improve her riding*

I currently ride in bog standard cheapo flexi irons purchased for under £20 from eBay many years ago


----------



## milliepops (20 April 2017)

ihatework said:



			*IHW needs to investigate if spending £££££ on fancy stirrups will improve her riding*
		
Click to expand...

depends on the individual I suspect :wink3:
Flexi stirrups are my nemesis, spendy ones or cheap ones - I have unstable ankles and i lose control of my feet 

I like a wide flat tread so the modern ali stirrups are ideal for me and were a good upgrade in comfort and effectiveness from normal fillis irons. I had some cheaper ones to try the concept but later swapped to Jins as the grip is better on my leather soled boots.

I've had to go back to standard stirrups for our introduction to showing and OMG those horrible little rubber tread things that are higher in the middle rather than flat all over... PAIN. I hate them!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (20 April 2017)

Love my Acavallo Opera ones .


----------



## monte1 (20 April 2017)

ihatework said:



			*IHW needs to investigate if spending £££££ on fancy stirrups will improve her riding*

I currently ride in bog standard cheapo flexi irons purchased for under £20 from eBay many years ago
		
Click to expand...

I think I am in your camp IHW.......... I ride in exactly the same  
but feel maybe I should start checking under the rubber to make sure the chain links are OK !!
or of course invest in fancy new ones ...lol


----------



## LeannePip (20 April 2017)

ihatework said:



			*IHW needs to investigate if spending £££££ on fancy stirrups will improve her riding*

I currently ride in bog standard cheapo flexi irons purchased for under £20 from eBay many years ago
		
Click to expand...

Same here on my dressage saddle and then 15pound plastic/ cheesegrater on my jump saddle!


----------



## monte1 (20 April 2017)

LeannePip said:



			Same here on my dressage saddle and then 15pound plastic/ cheesegrater on my jump saddle!
		
Click to expand...

 LeannePip, do you find the cheesegrater ones are better for jumping ?
I only ask as occasionally in wet weather I find my boots slip on my stirrup treads and wondered if the wider grippy tread might help ?


----------



## HufflyPuffly (20 April 2017)

Wide grippy tread are definitely better for keeping your stirrups, we have cheapy ones on the jump saddle and Acavallo Opera ones on my dressage saddle. We got the wide cheesegrater ones to hunt Topaz in, and they made a huge difference on the rampaging pogostick horse out hunting, for not loosing a stirrup and also being able to quickly get them back.

I will probably get the Acavallo Opera ones for Skylla's saddle too as I love the offset eye, I was always turning my stirrups leathers the wrong way before .

Can't justify the price of Jins to compare.


----------



## LeannePip (20 April 2017)

monte1 said:



			LeannePip, do you find the cheesegrater ones are better for jumping ?
I only ask as occasionally in wet weather I find my boots slip on my stirrup treads and wondered if the wider grippy tread might help ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes by far! initially i used standard stirrups then when i started doing fast work with my last horse i'd be crippled after; knees and ankles all seized so i swapped to some cheap flexi stirrups and that fixed that.  

Then with Ruby as a young horse, like you say, if it was wet my feet would slip out al the time, and if it was wet i couldn't put as much weight in my stirrups as i wanted (to try and stay on!) which worried me.  

Then i swapped to these ones and they are great! don't even think about them slipping any more: http://www.gsequestrian.co.uk/shire...=14&fep=4374&gclid=CO__heL_stMCFfEA0wodx7oGyw  They also don't hurt my knees/ ankles either, i think maybe because the tread is wider so gives a better base for your foot?


----------



## monte1 (20 April 2017)

LeannePip said:



			Yes by far! initially i used standard stirrups then when i started doing fast work with my last horse i'd be crippled after; knees and ankles all seized so i swapped to some cheap flexi stirrups and that fixed that.  

Then with Ruby as a young horse, like you say, if it was wet my feet would slip out al the time, and if it was wet i couldn't put as much weight in my stirrups as i wanted (to try and stay on!) which worried me.  

Then i swapped to these ones and they are great! don't even think about them slipping any more: http://www.gsequestrian.co.uk/shire...=14&fep=4374&gclid=CO__heL_stMCFfEA0wodx7oGyw  They also don't hurt my knees/ ankles either, i think maybe because the tread is wider so gives a better base for your foot?
		
Click to expand...

Fab, thank you, yes exactly the same for me, re foot slipping out of stirrups, think i will have to do a spot of online lunchtime shopping


----------



## Double_choc_lab (20 April 2017)

If you fancy something blingy look at EvoEquine they have rainbow gloss stirrups - very light as well in various styles. Love them, we've also got matching spurs.


----------



## monte1 (20 April 2017)

Double_choc_lab said:



			If you fancy something blingy look at EvoEquine they have rainbow gloss stirrups - very light as well in various styles. Love them, we've also got matching spurs.
		
Click to expand...

 thanks, afraid i don't "do" bling - at least not for eventing ;-)) LOL


----------



## leflynn (20 April 2017)

Jins, love them want more!


----------



## Matafleur (20 April 2017)

That's it, I am defo going for the Opera, I might even sell by sprengers and get 2 pairs &#55357;&#56840;. Horse is (hopefully) coming back into work after the ks op so I *need* them to cheer me up. And surely they will make me ride better?!?!


----------

